# 44 Keith



## Creeker (Jul 18, 2011)

Mr. Keiths standard bullet for the 44 Spec/Mag.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Nice, clean-looking slugs. Hard cast, or soft?

I've shot a couple thousand of those over the last 3 decades or so (no BS, I swear).


----------



## Creeker (Jul 18, 2011)

Those will test 12-14 BHN.


----------

